

Xmarks Acquired by LastPass - maguay
http://blog.xmarks.com/?p=2033

======
jokermatt999
The combination of these two has got me thinking. Not in the Wired-style
"Clearly everything will be on the cloud and we will have no need for
harddrives!" techno-optimist style, but just that you pretty much _can_ do
this if you want.

LastPass and XMarks or Firefox Sync (and I think Chrome has similar) takes
care of keeping your browser the same, independent of location. Dropbox can
keep your important files where ever you want (up to some size). Netflicks and
various music streaming services can take care of media being ubiquitous.
Email and other communications are more often than not tied to an online
provider.

So, what parts of your computer can't you get from cloud services if you want?
Gaming still seems to be a large one, although OnLive supposedly fixes that.
Large applications like Photoshop aren't necessarily replaceable by WebApps.
What else?

~~~
CrazedGeek
Aviary Phoenix is pretty good as a Photoshop web app:
<http://www.aviary.com/tools/image-editor>

~~~
niels_olson
I've been using Aviary as a last-ditch backup for a few years now. It's never
been my go-to tool on a machine that I control, but at work, it will often be
just enough. I would like to see better wacom compatability with their tools
(eg: pressure sensitivity), and more accessible Bezier control points for
their SVG tool.

------
philfreo
Does LastPass have any advantages over using 1Password + Dropbox?

~~~
mike4u2
Not really...

I use iMacros for Firefox + Dropbox for all web logins

and Keepass + dropbox for all other passwords.

Both programs store the passwords AES encrypted, and are thus safe to use with
dropbox

